# My Shrimps



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

These are in a 90g planted tank ,They are breeding like crazy and i couldnt even guess to tell you how many are actually in this tank i beleive i started out with maybe 30 and i beleive it would be in the thousands now .
I have large stands of moss and various other hiding spots for them ,There are no large fish in the tank so they have free roam .

I just uploaded to my webspace sorry if they seem to large

A couple seem to have some yellow on their back as well not sure where it came from

For the life of me i cant get the pics the correct size they either look huge if i link each one etc so i went back to just putting them all on my webspot


----------



## Plazma (Jul 6, 2010)

If you look at some of the pics there 4-5 plus in some frames alone ,Tons of babies ,ones brooding etc .


----------

